# Home sweet home



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all, so my pigeon Bruna seems to love so much the "cottage" that we handmade. She loves spending time inside it, I think she is going to choose the home decor 😂.

I will be glad to explain how we made it if someone is interested in make one.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

That's the cutest thing I've seen all week. Is that where she prefers to spend time when she's out of the cage?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Columbina, that is absolutely adorable! I love it!


----------



## Howl (Nov 9, 2017)

That's so cute ^_^


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird and cute house!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much to everybody 😊 , I'm really glad to know that you like Bruna's home!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Friend John said:


> That's the cutest thing I've seen all week. Is that where she prefers to spend time when she's out of the cage?



She uses to spend time there at different parts of the day (just for a rest - she loves looking around from her "balcony" - or for singing, etc); sometimes she sleeps inside it at night too. If one of my other pigeons tries to enter inside it she gets really angry 😠. She is thinking about replacing the "WELCOME" with "NO TRESPASSING" 😂.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Colombina said:


> She uses to spend time there at different parts of the day (just for a rest - she loves looking around from her "balcony" - or for singing, etc); sometimes she sleeps inside it at night too. If one of my other pigeons tries to enter inside it she gets really angry 😠. She is thinking about replacing the "WELCOME" with "NO TRESPASSING" 😂.


Is she an indoor pigeon? I'm very curious about the logistics of growing an indoor pigeon (because sooner or later I'm probably going to get one). You mention that she sometimes stays inside that box at night; does that mean she gets to come and go as she pleases, including staying out of the cage at night? What can one do to manage the droppings if a pigeon gets the run of the house? Is there a way to prevent them from pooping in certain spots (besides a flight suit)? Do indoor pigeons fly into glass widows from the inside of the house? And how to prevent that from happening?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruna and my other pigeons are all rescued/disabled, they are all "survivors". Bruna has a backward foot, when I rescued her she was poisoned and had a bad canker.

As they had a hard life I didn't feel like closing them in a cage so I have decided to keep them in a room. Of course, this is just my personal choice, not the best choice.

So, about the logistics (in case you decide to get one and to opt for this solution): remove all ornaments and fragile stuff; cover what needed with paper (I collect real estate magazines, supermarket flyers, etc) and plastic painting sheets (you know, the ones used to protect the floor and furniture when you paint ...the ones used by Dexter 😂 ) .

Flight suits could be a good idea, personally I have never tried them, I know that some people love them and that other hate them.

I have never had problems with glass windows because I have curtains (in any case, my pigeons never try to fly outside, I can see the happiness and the serenity in their eyes 😊 ) .
Of course, opting for this solution takes patience and a bit of "spirit of sacrifice" 😂 but it gives you much gratification. They become members of the family.

If needed, l can explain you everything about feeding and supplements. 

Anyway, if you have any other questions you can ask 😊.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Colombina said:


> Bruna and my other pigeons are all rescued/disabled, they are all "survivors". Bruna has a backward foot, when I rescued her she was poisoned and had a bad canker.
> 
> As they had a hard life I didn't feel like closing them in a cage so I have decided to keep them in a room. Of course, this is just my personal choice, not the best choice.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. I have so many questions but since nothing is imminent in regards to getting a pigeon, I won't bother you with then now. But I'll definitely contact you (if that's ok) for advice and more questions once things will get more serious. I live in an apartment building and my apartment has quite a few windows, so birds flying into them will definitely be a concern. My living arrangements also dictate that it'll have to be an indoor pigeon if I wanted to get one, since I won't have anywhere else to house it. 

Anyway, my thinking is that if I'm ever to get one, it'll have to be a non-releasable bird in need, since I can't justify to myself keeping a bird indoors otherwise, if it could have a life outside with other pigeons and fly. So I'll also be open to a bird that can't fly due do a previous accident or attack. I inquire about the logistics because ideally I'd like the bird to roam free inside the house for as long as possible, and only lock it in the cage when I need to remove it for some reasons, like cleaning or cooking or whatever the case may be. But that's still some ways down the road. Thanks again for advice and information.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Of course, you can contact me when you want for advices and questions, don't worry, you don't bother me. We are all here for sharing our experiences, helping each other and exchanging advices, opinions, etc 😊 .

Adopt a disabled pigeon would be an excellent decision, you could give him a good and happy life.

Of course, glass windows are dangerous for birds because they don't see them; just put curtains (you can find many kind of windows covering) at your windows to avoid the danger.

Have a nice day 😊 !


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Colombina said:


> Of course, you can contact me when you want for advices and questions, don't worry, you don't bother me. We are all here for sharing our experiences, helping each other and exchanging advices, opinions, etc 😊 .
> 
> Adopt a disabled pigeon would be an excellent decision, you could give him a good and happy life.
> 
> ...


That's strange about the glass widows, because the feral pigeons outside my window seem to notice them well enough. Will indoor pigeons never notice the glass, or is there an adjustment and learning period, after which they know not to fly into them? I often see recommendations on this board about placing a cage next to the window, so I was hoping that when taking the bird out after a while, it wouldn't fly into it. Of course, if I'll manage to find a disabled pigeon that can't fly this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Sometimes feral pigeons fly into my glass windows (for example when I remove curtains because I'm cleaning the glasses).

Glass windows are transparent so birds see through them: they fly in that direction and crash into them. Or they see the reflection of something (like a tree) and crash...

Recently I replaced a furniture: the old one had a mirror (the new one doesn't have it): some of my pigeons (other than try to "interact" with the "pigeon living inside the mirror") tried to enter inside it because they saw the reflection of the room. I put some stickers on it and they learned that it was not possible becoming Alice...you could put on your glass windows some common stickers for windows (usually you can find them in do-it-yourself stores) or you could buy specific anti-collision stickers (you know, the bird silhouettes that you probably see when you drive in a motorway).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anti-Colli...etailBullets_secondary_view_div_1536330095755

I'm sure he will learn to avoid collision...

I have a broken wing pigeon, Apple.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

That's actually a very elegant solution, and much better than what I contemplated. 

Regarding Apple, can she get off the ground at all, or does she just walk and hop all the time? I imagine her cage\nest would be closer to the ground, maybe with steps so she could hop up to and down from it? Once I'm ready, I wouldn't mind taking on a pigeon or dove like Apple, I think.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Colombina said:


> Thanks so much to everybody 😊 , I'm really glad to know that you like Bruna's home!


 Super home! 

Really shows the love & care you put into making it.

Good Luck


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

YaSin11 said:


> Colombina said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much to everybody 😊 , I'm really glad to know that you like Bruna's home!
> ...



Thanks so much YaSin11 😊 !
You are always so kind! I'm really glad to hear that you appreciate my work!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Friend John said:


> That's actually a very elegant solution, and much better than what I contemplated.
> 
> Regarding Apple, can she get off the ground at all, or does she just walk and hop all the time? I imagine her cage\nest would be closer to the ground, maybe with steps so she could hop up to and down from it? Once I'm ready, I wouldn't mind taking on a pigeon or dove like Apple, I think.


Glad to hear that you like the idea.

Apple walks a lot, runs, jumps and is able to make "small flights". I mean that she can jump, for example, from the floor to the table. When she wants to go somewhere she studies a "map": once she wanted to go on a dresser so she jumped from the floor to the table, then from the table to the dresser.

Yes, her nest is closer to the floor. She doesn't need steps. You also have to leave available bowls of food and water.

If you opt for a pigeon like Apple I will explain you everything.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Colombina said:


> Thanks so much YaSin11 😊 !
> You are always so kind! I'm really glad to hear that you appreciate my work!


    Thank you


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

As the poor Bruna was chased from her home by Caterina and her husband Ben (they moved there) I handmade a new house for her. I just have to find a good place where to put it because she has a backward foot and so needs a handy place.

Lol I think my pigeons are going to build a new city... Pigeonville 🤣. If someone is interested, there are plots for sale!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute, but I would not let them take her place from her. They get very attached to their home. I would give them the new one, and keep them out of hers.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for the good suggestion, Jay. Yes, the poor Bruna was really attached to her old home. 

When they will stop sitting on their eggs I will try to "convince" them to move to the new house. The problem is that Caterina is a very determined and stubborn pigeon...
In the meanwhile I found a good place for the new home, I saw more than once Bruna inside it but this morning I often saw her in the area of her old home (they chased her, of course...). Anyway, we'll see..


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Update: Bruna lived for a while in the second house I made. She moved to a new nest (a common fruits crate) after she got married. Btw the marriage didn't work and now she has a new boyfriend (lol, I know, it's like a soap opera 😅 ) . 

The handmade house has new owners: my broken wing pigeon Apple and her husband Marshall. You can see Apple in the pic!


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Why did Bruna's marriage not work out?


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Looks like it's reading the newspaper - albeit upside-down. WOW a pigeon that can read upside-down! Not many humans can!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Friend John said:


> Why did Bruna's marriage not work out?


Bruna loves walking and flying around the room but her previous husband wanted her always in the nest (even when they did not have eggs) or on the floor under the storage shelf. Each time he saw her around the room (walking, eating, etc) he hit her and she had to come back to the nest or to the floor. She tried to react hitting him too...
She is an active and lively pigeon but during her marriage she was sad and passive (each time I hand feed my blind pigeon Geordi she comes to his bowl because she loves eating from it... Well, she stopped to come...), I also noticed that her poops looked bad. So I decided to separate them for a few days (the poor Bruna had a hard life when she lived outside: she ate rat poison and had a bad canker too.. She is also a disabled pigeon because she has a backward foot)...well, she immediately felt better and found a new boyfriend...


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Garye2 said:


> Looks like it's reading the newspaper - albeit upside-down. WOW a pigeon that can read upside-down! Not many humans can!



Wow so she is a little genius 😅😅!!!


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Garye2 said:


> Looks like it's reading the newspaper - albeit upside-down. WOW a pigeon that can read upside-down! Not many humans can!


And in French!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Friend John said:


> Garye2 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it's reading the newspaper - albeit upside-down. WOW a pigeon that can read upside-down! Not many humans can!
> ...



Lol she is a native French speaker (yeah she is French...) but she learned even Italian!!! I think she speaks a little English too 😅!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Colombina said:


> Update: Bruna lived for a while in the second house I made. She moved to a new nest (a common fruits crate) after she got married. Btw the marriage didn't work and now she has a new boyfriend (lol, I know, it's like a soap opera 😅 ) .
> 
> The handmade house has new owners: my broken wing pigeon Apple and her husband Marshall. You can see Apple in the pic!



As my pigeon Bruna has a backward foot I got the idea to "create" a box with a disabled access: you can see it in the pics (I cut the plastic box - a common fruits crate - with scissors then file it with sandpaper). This way she can easily get in and out. It seems to work well, I hope she likes it. 

I thought to share it because someone else could maybe find the idea helpful 😊.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all, we made a new "pigeon home", you can see it in the attached pics. 

My pigeons loved the old one but it was not washable...As we want to maintain a scrupulous hygiene we thought about a new solution: the new home is entirely and easily washable 😊👍. 
If someone is interested I can explain how we made it. 

We also replaced all the other fruits crates with plastic boxes (I found them in housewares). 

Btw, as today is Halloween Apple put a decoration on her home... Happy Halloween to everybody 🎃🦇👻!!!


----------



## Rogersthepigeon11 (Sep 30, 2021)

Awe so cute my dove loved to spend time in a happy meal box


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks 😊!

I imagine your doves in the happy meal box, so cute and funny 😍😁!


----------

